# I'M BACK



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats all have a good easter


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome back


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

What's up man. Glad to see u around again.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

WB!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome home grasshopper. :rockn:


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wb to the family


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome back Walker. Missed ya.

D


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome back homie

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome back Walker. Happy Easter back at you.

I'm going in.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks folks. Alot new faces since I was on vacation


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ couple 1000. Lol


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Welcome back buttleach!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You haven't been to far lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Welcome back buttleach!!


so it already begins !!!! thats fine you want war ,i shall give you war 

:flames:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome back!!!! Now let's get Filthy and the boys and go ride!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

those clowns only know water they scared of tha mud.. i'm hoping to get everyone together for music fest at river run


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome back Walker...How have ya been??? And what is up with the sig??? Last I saw you had a lot more than a 420 Honda, LoL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Welcome back Walker...How have ya been??? And what is up with the sig??? Last I saw you had a lot more than a 420 Honda, LoL


yea i did alot of work to my brute got tired of it sold it . rode on the back of my wifes outty max for a few months found a deal .. look in honda section for the big white 420 .. that be's mines.. just relly been working alot and my son playing baseball year round i havent really been doing much ..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> so it already begins !!!! thats fine you want war ,i shall give you war
> 
> :flames:


I HEART YOU!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Good to see you back!


----------

